# Hoa budgeting



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi all. Was wondering what people are finding the percentages of hoa dues that goes towards landscaping and snow removal are. I've been in touch with a few and it seems to vary greatly. I'm north of Boston if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't think you can really find a comparable because there can be so many variables in what the HOA fees include, the least of which would be the square footage of what you have to plow. Even HOA developments right next to each other can vary widely. Only way to make a comparison would be to base it on the square footage of what the HOA is clearing.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

add in garbage collection also


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

I know it depends a lot on size, layout and other variables but I was just looking for examples from anyone with knowledge of any specific associations. I've seen numbers anywhere from 30%-40% to as much as 75%. Just wondering from a condo owners perspective what they think is the norm.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

fartbox333 said:


> I know it depends a lot on size, layout and other variables but I was just looking for examples from anyone with knowledge of any specific associations. I've seen numbers anywhere from 30%-40% to as much as 75%. Just wondering from a condo owners perspective what they think is the norm.


I plow for 3 seperate HOA's and I'm not privy to the percentage breakdown of their operational budgets.


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone ever live in a hoa?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

No.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol not belonging to a HOA the first order given to my realtor for both houses I have bought over the years. If it was in a HOA I wouldn't even entertain the idea of looking at it.


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

ktfbgb said:


> Lol not belonging to a HOA the first order given to my realtor for both houses I have bought over the years. If it was in a HOA I wouldn't even entertain the idea of looking at it.


I hear that but people are lining up to buy these condos and townhouses and will pay a hoa fee to not have to deal with the maintenance. Just curious as to how much of the average


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

fartbox333 said:


> I hear that but people are lining up to buy these condos and townhouses and will pay a hoa fee to not have to deal with the maintenance. Just curious as to how much of the average fee goes to the landscaping and snow removal.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

You have been pretty vague. You may get some more answers if you provide some more detailed info. Are you in charge of the condos and wondering how much to budget for snow removal? Or are you a snow removal contractor and trying to get a finger on the possible operating budgets of potential HOA clients in your area? Basically why are you asking? That would help. Because if given a picture of the unit, and a good description of service level, we could at least let you know if you are in the ballpark from either the budgeting side, or the contractor side for that specific association.

It is going to vary greatly from HOA to HOA. How much snow annually? What service level? A 10 condo association is going to spend a lot more of their operating budget than a 200 unit. The 10 unit may spend 75% of their budget on snow to get the road, parking spaces, and sidewalks cleared at a 1 inch trigger. The 200 unit may only spend 20% because they pull a lot more cash than the 10 unit, and they have a 3" trigger so they don't have to pay for service as often. I don't think you will get closer than the 30-75% range you have been hearing because of all the variables. It's going to have to be on a case by case basis. Around me there are some really small associations, like 10 units, that I have heard have spent 125% of the budget for the year just on snow removal during a heavy year. They had to pull from their reserves to pay the contractor.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Depending on your state laws these numbers may be open to the public.In ct condo association minutes of meetings and budgets can often be found online.These are state regulated associations that have to adhere to state guidelines so as to protect members from fraud, embezzlement etc. I've found full budget breakdowns including the actual snow contract online.Never checked but they may be required to provide the info for those that ask for the info.


----------

